# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünleri İade Almıyor! Sadece satış yapma derdindeler ve bunlar

## anau2

Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünleri İade Almıyor! Sadece satış yapma derdindeler ve bunlar 
Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünleri İade Almıyor!

Turgut K. | 04 Nisan 2013 11:30

Televizyonlara çıkarak yanlış anlatılan ilaçları satan Mustafa Eraslan ve ekipi geri alımı veya iadeye geldiği zaman ne telefonlara nede geri dönüş yapıyorlar ancak ilaç alım telefonuna aradığınızda çıkan olmuyor ama size dönüş yapıyorlar ve ilaç satmaya kalkışıyorlar .

Ben mitrat kapak yetmezliği vardı. bir umut temasa geçtim tahlil sonuçlarını yazdım telle görüştük seni on beş yıl geriye gençleştirir dediler gençleştirmeyi bırak doktor daha ileriye gitmiş dedi ilacı kestim. arayan arkadaşı aradım ulaşamadım h1 ve reis mantarı gönderdiler. 300 tl aldılar şimdi iade almıyorlar.
Kaynak: http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/de...-almiyor/yf2ae
Geniş Bilgi: http://www.dogaltedavi.net/f259/must...anax-6616.html

----------

